# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Δίαιτα - ειδική διατροφή για παχουλά καναρίνια

## jk21

*Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταγράψουμε τις παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τις ενέργειες που πρέπει να κάνουμε σε ένα παχουλό καναρίνι.

**Δίαιτα - ειδική διατροφή για παχουλά καναρίνια*

----------


## maria ps

πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά Δημήτρη και σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!
πως καταλαβαίνουμε οτι ένα πουλάκι είναι παχουλό? ίσως είμαι άσχετη αλλά βλέπω στα μαγαζιά πουλάκια άλλα ισχνά και άλλα στογγυλούτσικα και είχα την εντύπωση οτι οφείλεται στην ράτσα του.
καλά δεν προλαβαίνουμε να φτιάχνουμε τις συνταγές σου  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

αν κοιταξουμε στην περιοχη της αμαρας και πανω (η κοιλια του πουλιου) εχε ενα εντονο κιτρινο χρωμα κατω απο το δερμα.αυτο ειναι λιπος.σε εντονη παχυσαρκια ,πιο σπανια θα δουμε και λιπος στην περιοχη του στερνου (το αντιστοιχο του στηθους στα θηλαστικα)

πραγματι καποιες ρατσες δειχνουν λογω φτερωματος (πχ γκλοστερ) πιο παχες αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα.επισης μπορει να βλεπουμε το πουλακι μας να καθεται στην πατηθρα φουσκωτο-φουσκωτο και να υπαρχει εντελως το αντιθετο προβλημα της καρινας (απελπιστικα αδυνατο) λογω καποιου νοσηματος.το πουλι απο ενστικτο προφυλαξης απο τους θηρευτες του (ετσι συμβαινει στη φυση) ανορθωνει το πτερωμα για να δειξει  επιβλητικο και οχι καχεκτικο και φανερωσει οτι νοσει.

----------


## jk21

κατι σαν και αυτο εννοω

----------


## Antigoni87

Το λίπος φαίνεται κυριολεκτικά στην αμάρα, σε παχύ στρώμα... Νόμισα, πριν δω τη φωτό, ότι θα φαινόταν μια υποψία κίτρινου δέρματος, αλλά αυτό δειχνει σοβαρό! Είναι αντίστοιχα σοβαρό και για την υγεία του πουλιού; Δηλαδή είναι θανατηφόρα κατάσταση αν δεν προσαρμοστεί σωστά η διατροφή του πουλιού, ή μπορεί απλώς να ζει παχύσαρκο όπως οι άνθρωποι;

----------


## jk21

σίγουρα πιστεύω οπως και στον ανθρωπο αν η παχυσαρκια δεν μειωθει θα υπαρχουν επιβαρρυντικες εσωτερικες καταστασεις στην υγεια του πουλιου που θα συντομευσουν την ζωη του.αν ομως προκειται για παχυσαρκια που ξεπερνιεται γιατι δεν υπαρχουν αλλοι παραγοντες (ορμονικοι,γενετικοι ή καποιας νοσου οπως fatty liver  ) τοτε το πουλακι τα καταφερνει.εχω δει και φωτο με πιο εντονο προβλημα.η συγκεκριμενη ανηκει σε καναρινακι που ειναι ηδη υγειες  :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωραία! Πάντως δεν φανταζόμουν ότι τα στικς με σπόρους είναι τόσο παχυντικά (είχα δώσει στην καρδερινούλα ένα, με μαύρους σπόρους και μέλι, και το είχε τσακίσει σε 2 μέρες. Ίσως τους αρέσει ακριβώς επειδή είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη, οπως εμάς μας αρέσουν τα γλυκά!). Με προσοχή λοιπόν και με φειδώ οι ατασθαλίες  :winky:

----------


## jk21

υποθετω λες 

ή αυτον    ρουπσεν


η αυτόν       νιζερ


ενας τελειος συνδιασμός σακχαρων (μελι)  και λιπαρων (και τα δυο αλλα το ρουπσεν πιο επιβαρυντικο)


 :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Ναι, νίζερ ήταν! Αλλά τουλάχιστον το κατασπάραξε δυο μέρες πριν γυρίσει σπίτι του ο μικρός, άρα πες ότι είχε και λίγα αποθέματα για έξω  :Happy:  . Όμως να τα προσέχουμε γενικώς τα στικς αφού είναι τόσο παχυντικά. Έβαζα και στα χαμστεράκια μου, αλλά όχι συχνά! Προφανώς αυτή η δίαιτα-ειδική διατροφή που προτείνεις δεν είναι μόνο για παχουλά καναρίνια αλλά και για υγιή, για να μην παχύνουν. Πολύ χρήσιμες συμβουλές... Για να μαθαίνουμε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

οταν το πουλακι δεν εχει υπερβολικο παχος δεν υπαρχει λογος  για υπερβολικη διαιτα.ειδικα ενας πληρες μιγμα σπορων με οσο τον δυνατον μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια απο αυτους ,ειναι παντα απαραιτητο.Χωρις να μπορω να κανονισω εγω τα ετοιμα μιγματα (ακομη και οι εταιριες εχουν διαφοροποιησεις) κατα τη γνωμη  μου  και συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει για τους σπορους ,ενα καλο μιγμα θα ηταν 75% αμυλουχοι σποροι (καναρινοσπορος 70% +5% βρωμη ) και 25% λιπαροι  (νιζερ 10% ,λιναρι 8% ,καναβουρι 7%,περιλλα 5%).το σημαντικο ειναι να διατηρειται (σε νορμαλ περιοδο) το 75%  αμυλουχοι -  25% λιπαροι.εδικα στην πτεροροια και στο μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων κατα τη γνωμη μου η περιλλα ειναι απαραιτητη ,ισως και περισσοτερο απο 5% .ανα διαστηματα σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα (λογω του μικρου μεγεθους που θα τις εκανε να χανονται στο κανονικο μιγμα )μπορουμε να ταιζουμε τους λεγομενους εξτρα σπορους οπως την chia ,το fonniopaddy ,την καμελινα ,τον αμαρανθο και πιο αραια λογω υψηλοτερων λιπαρων την παπαρουνα και το σουσαμι.εννοειται οχι παραιτητα ολα .

τα χορταρικα (ραδικι,σπανακι ,παζι  ,γλυστριδα,στελλαρια και αλλα ) και τα βοτανα ( ριγανη ,θυμαρι ,δικταμο ,βασιλικος και αλλα) πρεπει να δινονται συνεχως και με εναλλαγες μεταξυ τους

----------


## mitsman

μυλοξυδο σε τι ποσοτητα πρεπει να το χορηγουμε στο νερο?σε ml!επισης το νερο χρειζει καθημερινης αλλαγης η μπορουμε κ καθε δευτερη ημερα?

----------


## xXx

εγώ το βάζω 1:3 μηλόξυδο:νερό πχ σε 100ml ποτίστρα 30ml μηλόξυδο και 70 ml νερό περίπου

----------


## mitsman

Κ ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω σε ενα καναρινι που κανω διαιτα?το νερο να υποθεσω αλλαγη καθημερινως.εεε??

----------


## xXx

εγώ δεν το αλλάζω καθημερινά, λόγω του ότι πήζω με τις δουλειές..αν θέλεις το κάνεις, δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αφού το ξύδι είναι ισχυρό αντιμικροβιακό

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ειμαι απο αυτους που θεωρουν αλλες δοσολογιες που υπαρχουν διαδικτυακα αρκετα αραιες και καταλληλες μονο για καθημερινη χρηση πχ 1 κουταλακι ανα λιτρο που εχω νομιζω δει.εγω θα εδινα  1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα 100 ml μονο αν υπηρχε σαφης υπονοια για μυκητα ,ή μετα απο αγωγη για θεραπεια μυκητα σαν συντηρηση ανα μηνα καποιες μερες (μια βδομαδα ).αν το πουλακι ειναι οκ απο μυκητες και μισο κουταλακι  στα 100 ml για προφυλαξη 7 μερες  το μηνα ειναι οκ .την ιδια ποσοτητα αλλα σε καθημερινη χρηση καλα ειναι  να δινουμε και για καυση των λιπων.παραπανω δημιουργουν αρκετα οξινο πιστευω περιβαλλον.αν βεβαια το εχεις δοκιμασει για καποιο διαστημα οκ

----------


## xXx

είναι δοκιμασμένο από εμένα μέχρι και 3 σερί μέρες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα η αναλογία 1:3 μηλόξυδο:νερό

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστω,θα δοκιμασω αυτη την αναλογια!

----------


## jk21

βασιλη αν υπαρχει αντοχη για αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα ισως να ητανε μια καταλληλη ισως δοσολογια για δραστικο περιορισμο μυκητα.ομως για αδυνατισμα χρειαζεται συνεχης δοση για καποιες εβδομαδες αρα καλα ειναι να μην ειναι μεγαλη για σταδιακη και οχι αποτομη υποβοηθηση στην καυση λιπους

----------


## mitsman

Δηλαδη επειδη θα το χορηγησω για μερικες εβδομαδες καλο θα ηταν λετε να βαλω πιο λιγο.αν εβαζα 15 ml μηλοξυδου κ 85 νερο ειναι ενταξει?η να το μειωσω κι αλλο!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη ουτε εγω ,ουτε ο βασιλης θα σου πουμε κατι που ειναι με την βουλα επιστημονικο και σιγουρα σωστο.εγω απο στοματα γιατρων εμμεσα (1ας ) ή αμεσα (1ας ) εχω ακουσει απο λιγο μικροτερη δοση απο οσο βαζω εγω (εξαρταται την οξυτητα του καθε μηλοξυδου απο οτι ειχε πει...) εως την εμμεση ενημερωση μου απο αλλο γιατρο (του εξωτερικου ) που ειχε μιλησει για αρκετα μικροτερη δοση αλλα για καθημερινη χρηση ολο το χρονο σαν προστασια αναπτυξης στο νερο βακτηριων αλλα και ελαφρα μειωση του ph στο εσωτερικο του πουλιου που δημιουργει συνθηκες περιορισμου αναπτυξης καποιων βακτηριων αλλα και των μυκητων .

η δικια μου γνωμη ,χωρις να αμφισβητω του βασιλη ,ειναι οτι αν θες χρηση για καποιο διαστημα συνεχως ειναι να δινεις μισο κουταλακι σε 100ml νερου.αν αυτο το συνδιασεις με αυστηρα  ελεγχομενη παροχη ποσοτητας σπορων καθε μερα και αυξηση σημαντικη του ποσοστου των αμυλουχων με παροχη αυγοτροφης μονο με ασπραδι και χρηση επισης κινοα ,δινοντας παραλληλα συχνοτατα πικρα ραδικια (ειδικα αν βρεις ταραξακο ) θα εισαι οκ

----------


## xXx

αν θέλεις να αδυνατίσεις το πουλί δεν είναι το μηλόξυδο που θα σε σώσει προφανώς...θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τη διατροφή του πρωτίστως

----------


## mitsman

Εχω διαβασει αυτο το αρθρο κ εχω φτιαξει ενα μειγμα με ασπουρι κ περιλλα στις αναλογιες που αναφερει ο κ.Δημητρης,δινω κ μπροκολο αλλα δεν εχω δει αποτελεσμα στις 2 βδομαδες!το πουλακι ειναι φιλου κ μου το εφερε να τον βοηθησω!σε ενα δικο μου που το ειχα κανει σε 10 μερες ηταν ενταξει,αλλα δεν ειχε πολυ λιπος!αυτο εχει κ πανω στο στηθος!!επαθα την πλακα μου οταν το ειδα!

----------


## xXx

δώσε του ΣΚΕΤΟ ασπούρι μερικές μέρες  και λίγο μπρόκολο τίποτε άλλο και δες αποτελέσματα

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστω πολυ Βασιλη!θα σας ενημερωσω!

----------


## jk21

δωσε ασπουρι οπως σου λεει ο βασιλης αλλα αντι περιλλα δωσε και 15 % κινοα υποχρεωτικα για τα αμινοξεα για να μην οδηγηθει σε πτεροροια.αν δεν τρωει βρασμενη κινοα σκετη τοτε ανακατεψε την με ελαχιστο αυγοψωμο ή φρυγανια .σημαντικοτατο (και δεν ξερω αν το εκανες) το πολυ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα σπορους ρηχο.οχι παραπανω και ας τους τρωει ολους

----------


## mitsman

βασικα εχω παρει ζυγαρια ακριβιας κ του δινω 4 γραμμαρια!ειναι λαθος???οσο για τη κινοα αυτος την τρωει κ αβραστη!χα χα χα!

----------


## jk21

οποτε δινεις πλην των χορταρικων  3.5 γρ μιγμα σπορων 85 % ασπουρι 15 % κινοα .αν παρατηρησεις φτερα πεσμενα στον πατο ,τοτε αυξανεις την κινοα .  τα 4γρ ειναι το συνολο της στερεας τροφης σε ενα καναρινι .αν θελεις να το αδυνατισεις δινεις ελαφρως λιγοτερο .ομως δεν πρεπει να λειψουν οι πρωτεινες (και το ασπουρι εχει αλλα οχι πληρεις που συμπληρωνονται ομως απο την κινοα που εχει επισης τα επισης απαραιτητα παντα για καθε οργανισμο λιπαρα οξεα παρα τα λιγα λιπαρα στη συσταση της (γυρω στα 6% αν θυμαμαι καλα )

----------


## mitsman

Μια εβδομαδα μετα εκανα ελεγχο κ επαθα την πλακα μου!δεν υπαρχει ιχνος λιπους!το πουλακι μυριζε απο κατω μηλοξυδο!πειραζει?πως θα το επαναφερω τωρα στην κανονικη διατροφη?50%ασπουρι και 50% κανονικο μειγμα?σε τι ποσοτητα?4 γραμμαρια παλι για καποιο καιρο?

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις σκετη περιλλα (δεν θυμαμαι ) δινεις 40% ασπουρι,40% κανονικο μιγμα ,10 % κινοα, 10 %περιλλα .αν οχι τοτε δινεις 35 % ασπουρι 15 % κινοα ,και 50 κανονικο μιγμα
την ποσοτητα των 4 γρ δεν την αλλαζεις με τιποτα (μονο στα ενηλικα ) .αν δεν μπορεις να το κανεις συνεχως τοτε ελεγχεις για λιπος καθε 15 μερες.αλλα και παλι μην βαζεις πολυ τροφη γιατι τρωνε μονο τους παχυντικους σπορους.επισης κοιτας να βαζεις νεα οταν φανε και το ασπουρι σχεδον ολο.

για το μηλοξυδο που εννοεις οτι μυριζει; στην αμαρα; μηπως εκανε μπανιο με το νερο της ποτιστρας ;  σταματας παντως την εντατικη χορηγηση και συνεχιζεις (η δικια μου τακτικη ) 1 βδομαδα καθε μηνα σε δοση μισου κουταλιου ανα 100 ml νερου ,οχι τοσο για αποφυγη παχυνσης οσο προληπτικα για ασθενειες και για την χορηγηση των υπολοιπων θρεπτικων συστατικων του .χορταρικα δινεις παντα οπως δινεις και τωρα και δεν δινεις μονο την πρωτη βδομαδα γεννησης των μικρων νεοσσων

----------


## mitsman

μηλοξυδο μπορω να δινω με αυτον τον τροπο σε ολα τα πουλια δηλαδη??εχω περριλα!να δοκιμασω αν το τρωει το κινοα αβραστο?ειναι το ιδιο?

----------


## jk21

αν το τρωνε αβραστο δινετο και ετσι.για το μηλοξυδο που σου ειπα ,ναι ειναι για χορηγηση σε ολα για προληψη ασθενειων και κυριως μυκητισιασεων .στο διαστημα που θα δινεις μηλοξυδο στην ποτιστρα δεν βαζεις τιποτα αλλο πχ πολυβιταμινη ,φαρμακο κλπ

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!του εβαλα αβραστο κινοα κ το καταβροχθιζει....κ κουφια καρυδια να του βαλω θα τα φαει αυτος!!!

----------


## panos70

Τα παχια πουλια θελουν στο κιλο   800gr ασπουρι και 200gr λιναρι και μηλο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα και ελενχος καθε 15 μερες μεχρι να ερθουν στο κανονικο επιπεδο που θελουμε,μετα βαζουμε παλι λιγο νιζερ 250gr, σε 4-5 μερες  λιγο καναβουρι 250gr, και 4-5 μερες λευκη περιλα 400-500gr και μετα τα δινουμε και απο την αναμεικτη  τροφη του εμποριου

----------


## xXx

και σκέτο ασπούρι να ταϊστούν τα πουλιά για κάποιο διάστημα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...κάποιοι εκτροφείς το επιλέγουν αυτό πριν τις εκθέσεις ώστε τα πουλιά τους να είναι στιλάτα και στημένα μπροστά στον κριτή

----------


## jk21

σκετο ασπουρι αν τρωνε και ασπραδι απο αυγο  ή βρωμη ή κινοα  ναι .αλλιως αδυνατιζουν μεν (αν ελεγχεται η ποσοτητα της καθημερινης τροφης )  αλλα χανουν και μυικο ιστο αφου το ασπουρι εχει υπερεπαρκεια τρυπτοφανης αλλα υπολειπεται σημαντικα σε μεθειονινη λυσινη και καποια αλλα βασικα αμινοξεα που εχουν σε αρκετη ποσοτητα τα αλλα και ειναι απαραιτητα για την συνθεση ζωικου ιστου


ΠΑΝΟ με τοσους λιπαρους σπορους λιγο χλωμο το βλεπω να αδυνατιζουν ...

----------


## panos70

οχι μετα τη διαιτα και το αδυνατισμα να επανερθουν αυτοι οι σποροι οχι πριν

----------


## xXx

Μήτσο μυική μάζα θα αρχίσει να χάνει το πουλί αφού ξοδέψει ότι έχει πάνω του σε λίπος, οπότε και να ταιστεί με αυτό τον τρόπο το πουλί για να χάσει το λίπος του δεν είναι κακό

----------


## panos70

Σωστος ο Βσιλης  :Bird1:

----------


## Snowbird

κ μετά λέμε εμείς ότι προσέχουμε τη διατροφή μας .. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

off topic
παραθετω αυτη τη στιγμη μονο αυτο το κομματι  απο ελληνικο αρθρο γιατρου που ειναι σε σελιδα που δεν μπορω να παραθεσω για λογους κανονισμων ,οπως και ενα αλλο απο αντιστοιχο αρθρο καπου αλλου .επιφυλλασομαι και για πιο εγκυρη πιστοποιηση σε οσα λεω μεχρι το βραδυ γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω .ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν θελουν τα παιδια να συνεχιστει το θεμα κανε  ενα διαχωρισμο


<< Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό να "κάψει" μυικό ιστό που θα κουραστεί λιγότερο παρά λίπος που το χρειάζεται για αποθέματα ενέργειας στη περίπτωση που δεν έχει καύσιμο υλικό. 
Ο οργανισμός είναι προνοητικός οπότε είναι και προγραμματισμένος να λειτουργεί έτσι. >>


<<   Η απώλεια αυτή του μυϊκού ιστού, είναι ανάλογη των κιλών που χάνονται (όσο περισσότερα κιλά χαθούν τόσο αναλογικά περισσότερος μυϊκός ιστός θα απολεσθεί), ...>>

----------


## xXx

εσύ όταν κάνεις δίαιτα στο πουλί Δημήτρη (που το έχεις προτείνει και πολλές φορές σε συμφορουμίστες μας) το κάνεις για να χάσει το πουλί μυική μάζα?  :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## xXx

> << Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό να "κάψει" μυικό ιστό που θα κουραστεί λιγότερο παρά λίπος που το χρειάζεται για αποθέματα ενέργειας στη περίπτωση που δεν έχει καύσιμο υλικό. 
> Ο οργανισμός είναι προνοητικός οπότε είναι και προγραμματισμένος να λειτουργεί έτσι. >>
> 
> 
> <<   Η απώλεια αυτή του μυϊκού ιστού, είναι ανάλογη των κιλών που χάνονται (όσο περισσότερα κιλά χαθούν τόσο αναλογικά περισσότερος μυϊκός ιστός θα απολεσθεί), ...>>


το πρώτο δεν μου λέει κάτι εμένα...εδώ μιλάμε τι χάνεται όσο αφορά *τη διατροφή* που γίνεται σε ένα πουλί...όσο για το δεύτερο δεν είναι κάτι λάθος αλλά δεν μου λέει ότι πρώτα χάνει μυική μάζα και μετά το λίπος...προφανώς αν χαθεί το λίπος μετά αρχίζει και χάνεται και η μυική μάζα...η απώλεια κιλών σχετίζεται με την απώλεια υγρών και μυικής μάζας και είναι ανάλογες

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στα πτηνά... αλλά στον άνθρωπο, σε περίπτωση ασιτίας/νηστείας ο αργανισμός καίει σταδιακά κ με πρόγραμμα αρχικά υδατάνθρακες γιατί χρειάζεται τη γλυκόζη που θα προέλθει από τη γλυκόλυση για τη λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου, ο οποίος λειτουργεί σωστά μόνο με γλυκόζη.
Έπειτα θα κάψει λίπος κ πρωτείνες, για να λειτουργήσει ο εγκέφαλος όσο γίνεται με τα κετονικά σώματα που θα παραχθούν, τα οποία όμως είναι τοξικά όταν βρεθούν σε μεγάλη συγκέντρωση στο αίμα!

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστούμε κυρία διαιτολόγε μας  :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ οταν κανω διαιτα και οταν προτεινω μιλω σαφεστατα οτι πρεπει να δινονται και πρωτεινες στον οργανισμο 
Καταναλώνουμε πρωτεΐνη σε κάθε γεύμαΟι πρωτεΐνες είναι τα συστατικά αυτά που προκαλούν μεγαλύτερη θερμογενετική δράση σε σχέση με τους υδατάνθρακες και τα λίπη (η αύξηση δηλαδή του μεταβολισμού είναι μεγαλύτερη όταν το γεύμα είναι πλούσιο σε πρωτεΐνες). Όμως η κατανάλωση πρωτεϊνών αυξάνει και με δεύτερο τρόπο τον μεταβολισμό καθώς συμβάλλει στο χτίσιμο του μυϊκού ιστού

http://www.nanakis.com/diets.html   (διαβαστε το αρθρο ολοκληρο αξιζει )


*Δυστυχώς όμως δεν ξεκινάει από τον λιπώδη ιστό*, όπως όλοι θα θέλαμε. Αντίθετα, χρησιμοποιεί την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια που έχει ο οργανισμός για κίνηση και άσκηση, που είναι το γλυκογόνο, που βρίσκεται στο συκώτι, *προοδευτικά καταστρέφει μυϊκό ιστό για να μετατρέψει και την πρωτεΐνη* (που αποτελεί δομικό συστατικό των μυών)σε γλυκόζη. Στην ουσία όταν δεν τρώμε σωστά (καταναλώνουμε πολύ λιγότερες θερμίδες και /ή υδατάνθρακες) από όσο χρειαζόμαστε καταστρέφουμε πρώτα τους μυς μας και μετά αν είμαστε τυχεροί αρχίζουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε και το λίπος. Αν ακόμα καταφέρουμε να χάσουμε και κάποιο λίπος, με την εξαντλητική δίαιτα έχουμε καταστρέψει τόσο πολύ την μυϊκή μάζα, που έχουμε δημιουργήσει τις προϋποθέσεις για να επαναπροσλάβουμε κιλά. 



http://www.babyonline.gr/gynaika/omo...tmpl=component

 Ένα πρόγραμμα ήπιας απώλειας βάρους *με καθημερινή κατανάλωση πρωτεΐνης* θα περιορίσει τα ποσοστά λίπους μας ενώ παράλληλα τακτική γυμναστική με αντιστάσεις (βάρη) *θα συντηρήσει* και θα αυξήσει το μυϊκό ιστό. Παράλληλα η αύξηση της φυσικής δραστηριότητας με καθημερινή αερόβια άσκηση (περπάτημα, ποδηλασία, κολύμπι) θα αυξήσει τις καύσεις μας και θα οδηγήσει σε γρηγορότερα αποτελέσματα.






καποτε στα 26 μου πηγαινα γυμναστηριο και απο τοτε ειχα αρχισει να ασχολουμε με διατροφη .ηταν απο τα βασικα που ειχα εξ αρχης μαθει .ειναι ο ιδιος λογος που στις κοπελες οταν κανουν αποτομες διαιτες χωρις να τρεφονται σωστα και χωρις να γυμναζονται υπαρχει εκτος απο χασιμο λιπους και χασιμο αλλα και χαλαρωση του μυικου ιστου

----------


## xXx

Δημήτρη εγώ ρώτησα και πριν και ξαναρωτάω επειδή δεν κατάλαβες...όταν λες κάποιον να κάνει δίαιτα στο πουλί (ή όταν ένας άνθρωπος κάνει δίαιτα) ουσιαστικά το κάνει για να χάσει λίπος αν και δεν χάνει μόνο λίπος...αυτό όμως που κυρίως χάνει είναι λίπος δεν χάνει μυικό ιστό

----------


## jk21

οταν το πουλι κανει διαιτα και παραλληλα ασκειται χανει και λιπος και μυικο ιστο .οταν ομως παραλληλα προσλαμβανει πληρη πρωτεινη αναπληρωνει αυτες τις απωλειες ενω αυτοματα η ληψη πρωτεινης και η ασκηση βοηθουν στην αυξηση του βασικου μεταβολισμου,δηλαδη καυσιμο περισσοτερων θερμιδων σε κατασταση ηρεμιας .βασιλη αν διαβασεις ,θα κατανοησεις.... 

στο αρθρο που ειχα γραψει για τα παχουλα πουλια μιλω ξεκαθαρα και για παροχη κινοα ,ασπραδιου και οταν επιτρεπεται (δεν υπαρχει πολυ λιπος ) και περιλλα  .τα προτεινω  για την πληρη πρωτεινη τους

----------


## xXx

ναι δεν με απασχολεί το θέμα πρωτεΐνης εδώ...αυτό που με απασχολεί εδώ είναι το θέμα λίπους και μυικού ιστού...δλδ υποστηρίζεις ότι το πουλί αν ασκείται θα χάσει λίπος...αν δεν ασκείται παράλληλα με τη δίαιτα θα χάσει μόνο μυικό ιστό!!??

----------


## aeras

Ο ρόλος των πρωτεϊνών δεν είναι να παρέχουν ενέργεια παρά μόνον σε συνθήκες έλλειψης υδατανθράκων.

----------


## jk21

εγω υποστηριζω οτι το πουλι δεν πρεπει να τρωει ποσοτητα τροφης που του δινει πανω απο τις θερμιδες που καιει .αν το κανει (τρωει επιπλεον ) παχαινει .για να αδυνατισει καποιο πουλι αυτο πρεπει να γινει σταδιακα ,με παροχη συγκεκριμενης ποσοτητας τροφης που ναι μεν θα το χορτασει ,δεν θα του δωσει δε παραπανω θερμιδες απο οσο πρεπει .το λιπος δινει σχεδον διπλασιες θερμιδες στο γραμμαριο απο υδατανθρακες (αμυλο ,σακχαρα )  και πρωτεινες .για να χορτασει ενα πουλι ,μπορει να το κανει με την μιση ποσοτητα σχεδον αμυλουχας τροφης σε σχεση με καποια λιπαρη ,ειδικα την στιγμη που η πρωτη εχει και φυτικες ινες που δημιουργουν επιπλεον αισθημα κορεσμου ειδικα αν συνοδευτουν απο νερο .ετσι με ενα αμυλουχο γευμα και ασθημα κορεσμου εχει καποιος οργανισμος πιο συντομα ,ενω παραλληλα προσλαμβανει το βασικο θρεπτικο συστατικο για την παροχη ενεργειας .ετσι και λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο ενα λιπαρο γευμα προσλαμβανει ,και ενεργεια να καυσει στην διαρκεια της ημερας εχει αρκετη σαν διαθεσιμες πηγες .αν το πουλι λοιπον εχει χωρο (και διαθεση ) για πεταγμα σε ενα κλουβι  ,θα ασκηθει και η ασκηση περαν των περισσοτερων θερμιδων απο το να καθεται στην πατηθρα ,το βοηθα στο να αυξανεται ο εσωτερικος του μεταβολισμος ( ενεργεια που χρειαζεται καθε οργανισμος ετσι κι αλλιως για να διατηρησει τη θερμοκρασια του στο περιβαλλον και την οποια ξοδευει ακομα και οταν κοιμαται ) και ετσι να χανει υγειως και εκ του φυσικου  επιπλεον λιπος ,οχι λογω εκτακτων συνθηκων απολυτης διαιτας αλλα γιατι το επιβαλλει η αυξηση του καθημερινου μεταβολισμου.στην αυξηση του μεταβολισμου οπως εχω διαβασει αλλα δεν ειμαι ειδικος στο να βαλω και υπογραφη σε αυτο ,βοηθα και η ληψη πρωτεινουχων τροφων .περα ομως απο αυτο ο καθε οργανισμος εχει καποιες καθημερινες αναγκες σε πρωτεινες για την ανασυνθεση των ιστων του ,αφου καθε στιγμη που μιλαμε ,καποια κυτταρα ανθρωπων και ζωων νεκρωνονται και γεννιουνται νεα .ειδικα στο δερμα μας ειναι ευκολο να το παρατηρησουμε στην πορεια των ημερων . η αναπτυξη των μαλλιων μας και η καθημερινη πτωση και γεννεση νεων τριχων ειναι μια αλλη πλευρα για να παρατηρησουμε οτι ανεφερα .αν κατα την παροχη μονο αμυλολυχων τροφων παραβλεψουμε αναμεσα σε αυτες να ειναι  και καποιες που διακρινονται για την ποιοτητα των πρωτεινων τους ,ωστε να μπορει να συνετεθει ζωικη πρωτεινη ,τοτε ισως εχουμε προβλημα .με την προσθηκη ομως πχ βρωμης ή κινοας ,χωρις να προσθετουμε λιπη σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα ,δινουμε τα καταλληλα αμινοξεα σε επαρκεια για να καλυψουν τις καθημερινες αναγκες .και αν υπαρχει ασκηση (πεταγμα σε ευρυχωρο κλουβι ) τοτε και τις αυξημενες αναγκες γιατι ασκηση σημαινει και αυξηση μυικης μαζας

----------


## ninos

Στους ανθρώπινους οργανισμούς, ίσως και στα πτηνά φαντάζομαι, όταν ο οργανισμός δέχεται ελάχιστα τροφή, ή μόνο την βασική τροφή, μπαίνει αυτόματα σε κατάσταση «συντήρησης» γιαυτό χάνει και μυϊκό ιστό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το λοιπός δεν καίγεται τόσο εύκολα όσο θα θέλαμε, αφού ο οργανισμός πρέπει να διατηρεί γεμάτες τις αποθήκες τροφίμων του, να το πω έτσι, αφού όπως γράφω βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση «συντήρησης».  Άρα χάνουμε και μυϊκό ιστό και κυρίως υγρά.

Ο καλύτερη μέθοδος για τους ανθρώπους και για τα πουλιά φαντάζομαι, έτσι ώστε να χάσουν μόνο λοιπός, είναι να «ξεγελάσουμε» τον οργανισμό και να του παρέχουμε ότι και πριν, έτσι ώστε να μην μπει αυτός σε κατάσταση «συντήρησης». Αρα αμα τους παρέχει κάποιος μόνο αμυλούχους σπόρους δεν θα είναι σωστό και ίσως να επιφέρει περισσότερα προβλήματα στο πουλάκι. Για τον λόγο αυτό θα δείτε ότι οι σωστές δίαιτες έχουν αρκετά και πλήρης γεύματα μέσα στην μέρα, αλλά στο όριο θερμίδων που χρειάζεται ο κάθε οργανισμός.

----------


## jk21

αν και επιτ της ουσιας ΣΤΕΛΙΟ συμφωνω να διευκρινισω οτι προβλημα πιστευω θα υπηρχε αν μεσω των αμυλουχων σπορων προσλαμβανεναι μονο αμυλο ή και πρωτεινες ,οχι ομως με πληρη τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα .πχ μονο με ασπουρι .αν γινει καταλληλος συνδιασμος αμυλουχων ( που εχουν ομως και αυτοι πρωτεινες ) σπορων ,τοτε μπορουμε να εχουμε παροχη πληρης γκαμας αμινοξεων με λιγοτερα λιπαρα (πχ κινοα ,αμαρανθος ,βρωμη ,φονιο ) αρα και θερμιδες στο ιδιο βαρος τροφης

----------


## aeras

Η παχυσαρκία εκτός από την κακή διατροφή , έλλειψη άσκησης ,οφείλεται και σε ενδοκρινικές διαταραχές κυρίως του θυρεοειδούς, των επινεφριδίων και του παγκρέατος.

----------


## Kostas A

πολύ αποτελεσματική διατροφή!!!

----------


## BillMat

Να ρωτήσω κατι και εγω... Μετα απο ποσο καιρο αυτο θα εχει αποτελεσματα ? Δεν υπαρχει κατι το τρομερο, αλλα φαινεται οτι εχει καθαρα λιπος... Γιατι υπαρχει ενα θεμα, δεν γινετε να το κανω αυτο για περισσοτερο απο 1 μηνα γιατι θελω τον φεβρουαριο να ξεκινησω και την διατροφικη προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης...

----------


## jk21

Bασιλη  αν τηρησεις τη σωστη διατροφη ,με το σωστο μιγμα για την δικια σου περιπτωση ,ναι θα εχεις αποτελεσματα και δεν θα χασεις τιποτα απο την προετοιμασια .Ακομα και στη διαιτα θα βοηθηθει για αυτη


θελω να δουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου και το βαθμο παχυνσης και αν εχει και στο λαιμο


Να μας πεις  , τι ταιζες μεχρι τωρα (συγκεκριμενο μιγμα σπορων ) ,καθε ποτε αλλαζες την τροφη και ποσο εβαζες στην ταιστρα ανα πουλι 

αν εδινες και καθε ποτε χορταρικα 

ειναι ενα πουλι ή περισσοτερα και αν ειναι ενα ,μενει μονο του και σε τι διαστασεις κλουβιου; 

αρσενικο ή θηλυκο; αν θηλυκο ,ποτε ξεκινησε περυσι να κανει αυγα ,εστω και αβατευτα ;

----------


## johnakos32

Eγω που ειχα ενα μικρο θεματακι με λιπος στα θηλυκα αυτο που εκανα ηταν απλα να μειωσω την ποσοτητα ( εβαζα αρκετους σπορους ) , βαζω 5-6 γρ για το καθε πουλακι και το εχασε μεσα σε 3-4 μερες τωρα εχει ελαχιστο σχεδον καθολου.Μονο με σωστη ποσοτητα οχι με μειωση λιπαρων σπορων.Αν ειναι μπορεις και να αυξησεις το κεχρι σε περιπτωση που η κατασταση ειναι προχωριμενη ,λαχανικα οσο θελει να τρωει .
Γνωμη μου.

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον, φωτογραφια θα ανεβασω συντομα...

Τωρα τρωει ενα μειγμα σπορων χύμα, ειναι αρκετα πλουσιο σε σπορους, αλλα δυστυχώς εχει και καποια μπισκοτακια... Βαζω μια φουλ γεμισμενη ταιστρα περιπου 1 φορα την εβδομαδα, και πιστεψτε με δεν αφηνει τιποτα !!

Χορταρικα δινω 1 φορα / 2 εβδομαδες... Δινω πιο πολλα φρουτα 2-3/ εβδομαδα...

Είναι ενα αρσενικό μονο του (μεγαλος τραγουδιστης  :winky:  ) σε ενα κλουβι διαστασεων (Π - Μ - Υ) 38 cm X 28 cm X 30 cm

Αυτο ειναι ενα βιντεο που ειχα ανεβασει πριν 2-3 μηνες ....

http://s1256.photobucket.com/user/Bi...6f356.mp4.html

----------


## mitsman

Εγω οταν θελω να αδυνατισει ενα πουλακι μου του κοβω εντελως τα φρουτα.... να πω την αληθεια μου ποτε δεν δινω!!! Δινω καθε μερα πρασινα ομως και δινω σχεδον σκετο κεχρι με λιγη βρωμη! 
Ποσοτητα για 2-3 μερες!

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη θα βρεις σκετο κεχρι και βρωμη και αν δεν βρεις βρωμη ,θα παρεις κουακερ 
θα βρεις επισης καποιον απο τους 3 σπορους  περιλλα , κανναβουρι ,λιναρι με προτιμηση την σειρα που σου ειπα 

αρκει για ενα πουλακι (για αρκετο διαστημα ) μισο κιλο κεχρι και 100 γρ απο καποιο απο τα αλλα .Θα σου χρησιμευσουνε (αν παρεις και απο τα 3 ) και στην πορεια 

θελω να κανεις ενα μιγμα απο

75 % κεχρι 
15 % βρωμη 
10 % ενα απο τα αλλα σπορια 

θα δινεις 1 κουταλακι την ημερα και μονο .αν θα βαζεις για 2-3 μερες ,θα εχει φαει το μιγμα απο την πρωτη μερα και την δευτερη θα αναγκαστεις να βαλεις γιατι θα φοβηθεις μην παθει κατι νηστικο (και πραγματι τοτε μπορει να παθει ) .Στην πορεια μπορεις να το κανεις 3ημερο αλλα οχι τωρα 

θα δινεις καθε μεσημερι  καθε μερα χορταρικο  (τσουκνιδα ,ραδικι πικρο ,μπροκολο ,ζωχος προτασεις για αυτη την εποχη ) οσο θελει για να χορταινει με αυτο ,αν εχει ηδη τελειωσει τους σπορους 

ανα δευτερη μερα ,μπορεις αντι χορταρικο ,να του δινεις 1 κουταλι της σουπας αρακα ξεπαγωμενο καμμια ωρα ,πριν τον δωσεις 

2 φορες την εβδομαδα ,θα δινεις το ασπραδι απο μισο αυγο (μικρο ) ειτε σκετο ,ειτε τριμμενο στο μουλτι (εννοειται αφου το βρασεις καλα ) με κουακερ τριμμενο 1 προς 1 σε ογκο 

μην ανησυχεις για την προετοιμασια .θα βλεπουμε την κοιλια καθε 5 μερες σε φωτο .θελω πριν ξεκινησεις να εχουμε μια κοντινη


* φρουτα κομμενα οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης .Χορταρικα στα καναρινια .Φρουτα ελαχιστα !

----------


## antoninio

..το πρασινο τσαι οταν παγωσει διατηρειτε στο ψυγειο 2-3 μερες η οχι??μπορω να φτιαξω ενα λιτρο και να το δωσω σε διαστημα 3 ημερων??εχω 8 ποτιστρες των 50μλ καθε μερα..

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον, εφτιαξα το μειγμα 1 κιλου ...

75% κεχρί (750 gr)
15% βρωμη (150 gr)
10% κανναβουρι (100 gr)

Απο αυριο με πολλα χορταρικα λεω να αρχισω...

Επισης, σημερα που πηρα και τροφη ειναι της versele laga το prestige canaries premium, ειναι καλη τροφη ετσι ? Και χωρις αυτα τα πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια... Αυτη παιρνω και θα παιρνω...

Φωτογραφια της κοιλιας θα ανεβασω σε λιγο, σας ανεβαζω ομως μια με το αποτελεσμα της μειξης...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη 

η βρωμη ειναι αναποφλοιωτη .ελπιζω να την ανοιγουν .το παρατηρεις και μου λες

η premium της versele laga δεν εχει μπισκοτα ,αλλα εχει επωνυμα μπισκοτα οπως τα λεω εγω (vam pellets ) που μπορει να ειναι ανωτερα (με προσθηκη συνθετικου συμπλήρωματος  ) απο τα συνηθισμενα ,αλλα εγω (αλλοι το κανουν ) δεν θα εδινα .Δεν συμπαθω την pelletοποιημενη διαιτα ,οταν αυτη μπορει να αντικατασταθει με προσεγμενη αυγοτροφη .Επισης εχει μεσα το γνωστο μαυρο σπορακι ,που επισης εγω τουλαχιστον δεν δινω .θα ηθελα να μας βγαλεις μια φωτο παντως να δω τη συσταση

διατροφικα εχει 63 % μονο κεχρι και βρωμη σαν συνολο

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...n=203&pro=5055


Αντωνη δεν ξερω αν χανει τις αντιοξειδωτικες του ιδιοτητες (μαλλον ναι ) .Δεν θα σου το προτεινα ομως σαν μεσο λιποδιαλυσης ,αν πρωτα δεν εχεις εξαντλησει τα αλλα .Μην ξεχνας οτι εχει μικρη ποσοτητα καφεινης .Αν τελικα ειναι απαραιτητο ,θα σου ελεγα να κανεις νεο καθε μερα

----------


## BillMat

Ορίστε καποιες φωτογραφίες... Εν το μεταξυ, να ρωτησω, θα ηταν καλο - θα βοηθουσε να κανει ελευθερες πτησεις στο δωματιο ας πουμε ? Τωρα μου ηρθε αυτη η ιδεα... Ξερω οτι εχει ρισκα, απλα ρωταω ...

----------


## BillMat

Ορίστε και η τροφή που πήρα σήμερα...

----------


## jk21

Με κλουβι που δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να πεταξει ,μαλλον η αναγκη πτησεων ειναι απαραιτητη ,αλλα πρεπει να το συνηθισεις να το κανει με ασφαλεια και δεν ξερω αν εχεις την εμπειρια .Θα χρησιμευαν οι προτασεις μελων που το εχουν επιχειρησει .Σαν καποιες δεδομενες που εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει :

κουρτινες σιγουρα σε καθε παραθυρο ,μην πεσει πανω στο τζαμι 
σε καμμια περιπτωση στην κουζινα με ηλεκτρικες συσκευες (κουζινα κλπ ) να δουλευει 
επανεισοδο ειτε με χαμηλωμα του φωτισμου και συλληψη με αποχη ή πετσετα (καλυτερα το πρωτο ) ειτε με εκπαιδευση βαζοντας τροφη μονο στο κλουβι και ανοιγμα της πορτας (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα σου κανει τη χαρη )

Εναλλακτικα και πιο σωστα (αλλα και απαραιτητα ) παιρνεις μια 76αρα (αν οχι τοτε εστω 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα ,που θα το ζευγαρωσεις ετσι κι αλλιως και θα χρειαστεις ισως και περισσοτερες για τα μικρα ) και δεν βαζεις πολλες πατηθρες 

σε αυτο που το εχεις για μενα 1 ειναι αρκετη

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτη ειναι η versele laga premium .Προσφατα αλλο μελος ,ειχε ανεβασει φωτο με αλλο χρωμα μπισκοτων απο συσκευασμενη οπως ειχε πει premium και μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ... 

οπως βλεπεις και καφετι στρογγυλο σπορακι εχει και μαυρο ...  απο ολα τα καλα ( ? )

----------


## BillMat

Οσο αφορα την διαιτα να αρχισω απο αυριο ? 1 κουταλια της σουπας καθε πρωι απο το μειγμα και το μεσημερι λαχανικα ....

Οσο αφορα τις πτησεις, μπορω στο δωματιο μου οπου κανουν και τα κοκατιλ που εχω, βεβαια αυτα ειναι και εξημερωμενα... Ζευγαρωστρα 62αρα εχω μια που την χρησιμοποιω με 2 θυληκες μεσα, στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης το σχεδιο ηταν η μια να παει στο κλουβι του και αυτος να παει στην ζευγαρωστρα...  Βεβαια, αν πηγαινε καλα η ολη διαδικασια θα επαιρνα κι'αλλη ζευγαρωστρα, περα οτι θα ηθελα και αλλο ενα αρσενικο timbrado για την ηδη θηλυκή timbrado που εχω...

----------


## BillMat

Γιατι ειμαστε κατα αυτων των σπορων δεν ξερω ... ?

----------


## jk21

για το αν πρεπει να βγει εκτος κλουβιου να παρεις και την γνωμη αλλων μελων 

μια κουταλια του γλυκου ... της σουπας θα βγει το λιπος και ... εξω απο την αμαρα  :: 


αν τα θηλυκα ειναι ενταξει απο λιπος ,βαλτα προσωρινα εκει που ειναι ο αρσενικος και αυτον στη 6οαρα 

αν και θα σε συμβουλευα να παρεις και αλλο κλουβι ,κατα προτιμηση 76αρα

----------


## jk21

> Γιατι ειμαστε κατα αυτων των σπορων δεν ξερω ... ?


οι αλλοι δεν ξερω ...

εγω ειμαι .το εχω εξηγησει σε πολλα μερη ,απλα δεν ετυχε να το διαβασεις  .δες εδω καποια με συγκεντρωμενη την ουσια 



*Ρούψεν ένας σπόρος που σπέρνει τον θάνατο....;;;;; (ποστ 7 )

Λουτείνη φυσικές πηγές - ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος (ποστ 11- 12 )
*

----------


## BillMat

Χαχαχαχα, οκ !

Ποτε λετε να εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα με βαση το λιπος που εχει ;;

----------


## jk21

θα δειξει μετα απο μια βδομαδα εφαρμογης ,με τι ρυθμο θα το χασει οριστικα .Ξεκινα αμεσα

----------


## BillMat

Με αυτα που διαβασα για το ρουψεν βλεπω οτι εχει πολλα αρνητικα και ριψοκινδυνα πραγματα.... Αλλα απο την αλλη σχεδον ολες οι τροφες τον περιεχουν, βλεπω απο εδω και περα να την φτιαχνω εγω ! Για τωρα τι λετε να κανω ? Να την αραιώσω με την τροφη διαιτης του αρσενικο;; Γιατι 1 κιλο που εφτιαξα που φαίνεται τελικα μεγαλη ποσοτητα αν δινω ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα...

----------


## jk21

Στον αρσενικο να δινεις αποκλειστικα της διαιτης 

Στα αλλα ,με δεδομενο οτι ειναι λιγο βαρια σε λιπαρους σπορους ,την αραιωνεις 2 μερη απο αυτη ,μια απο την διαιτης και προσεχεις να δινεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα πουλι την ημερα 

οσα διαβασες ισχυουν για τον αρχεγονο σπορο τον ευρωπαικο .για τον μεταλλαγμενο ,περα απο οτι ειναι μεταλλαγμενος (και αυτο ισως εχει προβληματα ,οχι αποδεδειγμενα με ερευνα )  ,δεν εχω κατι χειροπιαστο οπως θα διαβασες .Το τι βαζουν μεσα η καθε εταιρια ,δεν το ξερω  ...  

θα μου πεις τωρα πως στον μεταλλαγμενο δεν κανουν ερευνα αν ειναι οκ ... την ερευνα την χρηματοδοτουν πια στον κοσμο ,σχεδον παντου ιδιωτες ..... σιγα μην δωσει λεφτα ο καθε κολοσσος μεταλλαγμενων (μοσαντο κλπ )  ,να του βγαλουν επικινδυνο το προιον

----------


## Gardelius

Από δική μου εμπειρία την βρώμη δεν την έφαγαν έτσι...  

μόνο αποφλοιωμένη .....

----------


## douriakos

σε ενα καναρινι μου που ειναι χοντρουτσικο δινω καθε μερα μονο ασπουρι και μαρουλι, μπροκολο ή μηλο αυτο για μια βδομαδα αλλα δεν ειδα να εχει ιδιαιτερο αποτελεσμα... να το συνεχισω ή ειναι λαθος?

----------


## jk21

ποσο ασπουρι (καναρινοσπορο ) δινεις την ημερα; ποσο μηλο οταν δινεις και ποσο συχνα δινεις ;

----------


## douriakos

μηλο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα μια φετα ασπουρι εχει μπολικο....

----------


## jk21

αν η ποσοτητα καναρινοσπορου ειναι ανεξελεγκτη (αρα και το ποσο τρωει ενα πουλι ) πως περιμενεις να αδυνατισει; 

σκεψου εναν υπερβαρο ανθρωπο (με στομαχι ξεχειλωμενο και αναγκη αρκετης τροφης για να το γεμισει και ταση να τρωει αρκετα ) να του κοψεις μια μερα το βουτυρο απο το πρωινο του και να εχει ψωμι ,οσο θελει και απο το μεσημεριανο να φυγει η μπριζολα αλλα απο ψωμι το τραπεζι γεματο .... Γινεται και μαλιστα απο την πρωτη βδομαδα να πεισει τον εαυτο του ,να το ριξει στη διαιτα με συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα φετων ψωμιου; ακομα και οι υδατανθρακες του ψωμιου (αντιστοιχα του καναρινοσπορου ) που δεν θα μετατραπουν σε ενεργεια λογω καυσεων του οργανισμου ,στο τελος της ημερας γινονται σταδιακα λιπος ... 

αρα δεν λεει κατι ,η διαιτα με σκετο αμυλο ,αν δεν ειναι και σε σωστη ποσοτητα .Επιπλεον σε διαιτα με μειωση των πρωτεινικων (και παραλληλα λιπαρων σπορων οπως πχ του κανναβουριου ) ,σε διαιτα που το αυγο εχει κοπει ,πρεπει να υπαρξει ενας αμυλουχος ,που θα καλυψει το μειον του καναρινοσπορου σε καποια συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα και ειδικα τη λυσινη (βρωμη ή κινοα ) αλλιως μπορει η διαιτα να εξελιχθει σε αδυναμια του οργανισμου και πτεροροια 

το μηλο που δινουν ολοι με τοση ανεση (εσυ το δινεις και για διαιτα )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple

μπορει να ειναι φτωχο σε λιπαρα ,πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακες ,αλλα απο αυτους οι περισσοτεροι ειναι σακχαρα ... μην σε παρασερνει το μικρο σχετικα 10.39 % .... αν στο υπολοιπο ποσοστο μεχρι το 100 % το 85 % ειναι νερο .Χωρις νερο ,το μηλο ειναι φουλ σακχαρα που ναι μεν δινουν ενεργεια και αμεσα .... αλλα  που αν δεν καουν (σε τι χωρο το εχεις ; ) γινονται πολυ πιο συντομα απο αλλα ειδη υδατανθρακα ... λιπος 

Carbohydrates
13.81 g

- Sugars
10.39





για το οτι πρεπει να ειναι μετρημενη η ποσοτητα σπορων ,το εχουμε πει και εδω και σε αλλα thread ... 

αλλα δεν εισαι ο μονος που δεν το τηρησε ... προσφατα  ειχα αντιστοιχη μαρτυρια σε προσωπικη μου συνομιλια με καποιο ατομο .... μα πως του λεω .. αποκλειεται να μην εχασε εστω και λιγο .τα τηρησες ολα; ναι μου λεει .. ποσοτητα εδινες 1 κουταλι καθε μερα; 3 το τριημερο μου λεει ... και οταν την τελειωνε καπου στην αρχη της δευτερης μερας του λεω (πανω κατω εκει συμβαινει σε παχουλα πουλια ... )  ;  .... εεεε μου λεει .ξαναγεμιζω ...το λυπαμαι ... 

καταλαβατε λοιπον γιατι αν θελουμε να κανουμε διαιτα σε ενα πουλακι ,πρεπει εστω για ενα διαστημα ,να ασχοληθουμε ,καθε μα καθε μερα !

----------


## douriakos

εγω σκεφτομουν οτι αν του κοψω τα λιπη θα αδυνατιζε.... αν και σκετο το ασπουρι δεν το τρωει πολυ μια ταιστρα δεν την αδειασε εδω και μια βδομαδα....... στην μια κουταλια ασπουρι ποσο βρωμη να δινω?

----------


## jk21

αν πρεπει να παρει και λιπαρους σπορους ή μονο αμυλουχους ,αν εβλεπα την κοιλια του θα στο ελεγα πιο σιγουρα ,αλλα και σε τι χωρο το εχεις (μεσα ή εξω και διαστασεις κλουβιου )  ....

αν πρεπει ομως μονο αμυλουχους , πρεπει να κανεις ενα μιγμα 80 % κεχρι και 20  % βρωμη 

απο αυτο το μιγμα θα βαζεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου κεχρι και βρωμη συνολο .οχι παραπανω .το μεσημερι χορταρικα (οχι φρουτο ) οσα θελει ειτε εχει ειτε δεν εχει τελειωσει τους σπορους .Μεχρι  6 που ειναι το φυσιολογικο να κοιμηθει (εκτος αν το εχεις σπιτι και εχει αλλα ωραρια ,ομως εκει ξεσκοτεινιαζει πιο αργα το πρωι λογω κλειστων παραθυρων )  μια χαρα αντεχει

----------


## jk21

> αν πρεπει να παρει και λιπαρους σπορους


αν η κατασταση του παχους δεν ειναι υπερβολικη (  πχ οπως φουλ λιπος και στο στηθος -λαιμο )

καλα ειναι να δινεται ενα 5 -10 λιπαρων σπορων που να εχουν φουλ λιπαρα οξεα ω3

----------


## douriakos

σαν το καναρινι του billmat ειναι και το δικο μου οχι δεν εχει λιπος στο στηθος ή πουθενα αλλου... το κλουβι ειναι 60 υψος 35 πλατος 45 μηκος....

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινα με ενα μιγμα σαν του Βασιλη αν θελεις , αλλα με αυστηροτατη μη υπερβαση του 1 κουταλιου την ημερα και ελεγχο καθε μερα των σπορων (θα βαζεις δηλαδη μονο για μια μερα ) .Χορταρικα καθε μερα και αν στην βδομαδα δεν δεις καμμια διαφορα (εστω και μικρη ) τοτε θα πας μονο σε αμυλουχους

το κλουβι δεν ειναι καταλληλο για καναρινι .το υψος σπανια θα χρειαστει .πανε περα δωθε ,οχι προς τα πανω

----------


## BillMat

Δεν νομιζω τελικα να ανοιγει τον σπορο... τι να κανω ? Καθε πρωι που θα του βαζω την τροφη, να καθομαι να τον αποφλοιωνω ?

Σημερα παντως που ξεκινησα, του εβαλα και το μεσημέρι 2 φύλλα ζοχους και τους εφαγε ολους !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ρώτησες πουθενά αν έχουν αποφλοιωμένη ;;;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βρεις αποφλειωμενη ,ψαξε στα μαρκετ για νιφαδες βρωμης

----------


## BillMat

Θα ρωτησω αλλα ελεγα μηπως δεν χρειαζοταν να πεταξω αυτη ...

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη δεν σου ειπε κανεις να την πεταξεις .Αν τα πουλια την τρωνε ή μπορεις να την αποφλοιωσεις ,μια χαρα ειναι 

Αν δεν θες να παρεις αλλη βρωμη πχ σε μορφη κουακερ και δεν τρωνε απο αυτη 

δινε ποτε ποτε λιγο ασπραδι βρασμενο σκετο και αν το τρωνε (οχι υπερβολες σε ποσοτητες ) θα παρουν απο κει τα αμινοξεα που εχει καπως χαμηλα το κεχρι

----------


## johnakos32

Εμενα τα πουλια την σπανε κανονινα απλα τσεκαρε το.

----------


## Gardelius

> Εμενα τα πουλια την σπανε κανονινα απλα τσεκαρε το.


Αυτή με τη φλοίδα;;

----------


## johnakos32

> Αυτή με τη φλοίδα;;


Την αποφλοιωμενη. Σαν σπορο λεω την βρωμη την τρωνε κανονικα και νιφαδες και στο μιγμα τους.

----------


## mitsman

εμενα την τρωνε κανονικοτατα με τον φλοιο.... δεν εχουν κανενα απολυτως προβλημα!

----------


## xlv

Φιλοι καλησπερα.
Ανακαλυψα οτι εχω και εγω προβλημα λιπους σε καναρινια που εχω μαζι στην ιδια κλουβα.
Ισχυει να βαζω ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στις ταιστρες για καθε πουλι;
Εκανα μειγμα απο κεχρι και βρωμη που ειχα σε αναλογια 80-20
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Gardelius

> Φιλοι καλησπερα.
> Ανακαλυψα οτι εχω και εγω προβλημα λιπους σε καναρινια που εχω μαζι στην ιδια κλουβα.
> Ισχυει να βαζω ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στις ταιστρες για καθε πουλι;
> Εκανα μειγμα απο κεχρι και βρωμη που ειχα σε αναλογια 80-20
> Ευχαριστω.


Ισχύει. και ότι αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης στο σχετικό άρθρο.

----------


## xlv

> Ισχύει. και ότι αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης στο σχετικό άρθρο.


Απο θεμα τσακωμων,ρωταω μηπως εχω καποιο προβλημα γιατι το φαι θα ειναι λιγο.

----------


## Gardelius

> Απο θεμα τσακωμων,ρωταω μηπως εχω καποιο προβλημα γιατι το φαι θα ειναι λιγο.


Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να γίνει δίαιτα σε "πολλά" μαζί.

εγώ ένα που θέλω να κάνω το χώρισα. για ποσά μιλάς και σε τι χώρο;;

----------


## panos70

Θεμη καντο εγω το εκανα και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Gardelius

> Θεμη καντο εγω το εκανα και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα



Πάνο δεν είχες τσακωμούς ;;

----------


## xlv

> Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να γίνει δίαιτα σε "πολλά" μαζί.
> 
> εγώ ένα που θέλω να κάνω το χώρισα. για ποσά μιλάς και σε τι χώρο;;


4 σε 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα

----------


## xlv

> Θεμη καντο εγω το εκανα και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα


Πανο ποσες ταιστρες να βαλω για 4 σε 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα;

----------


## panos70

Oxi αλλα τα ειχα απο μικρα μαζι (νεοσσους)

----------


## panos70

βαλε δυο ταιστρες,με 5 κουταλακια τροφη η 4 αλλα φουλ στα χορτα

----------


## Gardelius

> Oxi αλλα τα ειχα απο μικρα μαζι (νεοσσους)





> 4 σε 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα





> βαλε δυο ταιστρες,με 5 κουταλακια τροφη η 4 αλλα φουλ στα χορτα



Και εμένα από μικρά είναι δυο που έχω κρατήσει αλλά έχουν κάποιους τσακωμούς.

έχει να κάνει και με την κυριαρχία στο χώρο.  

Θέμη δοκίμασε  μακάρι να έχει αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jk21

κανονικα η διαιτα πρεπει να γινεται ανα πουλι και αναλογα το παχος που εχει (παντα βοηθα να δουμε μια φωτο )  , οπως και το πως φθασανε καποια πουλια να ειναι παχουλα (προηγουμενη διατροφη )

οπου μας παιρνει ,καλο ειναι ενα 5-10 % να υπαρχουν και λιπαροι σποροι ,απο αυτους ομως που εχουν πολλα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα (περιλλα ,κια ,λιναρι ,κανναβουρι με σειρα επιλογης ) 

αν υποχρεωτικα πρεπει να γινει σε κοινο χωρο (που ειναι ισως καλυτερο για να πετανε )εξασφαλιζουμε για καθε ενδεχομενο 1 ταιστρα ανα πουλι και ανα ειδος τροφης πχ αν καποια στιγμη βαλουμε και λιγο ασπραδι για παροχη πρωτεινης ,να ειναι λιγο μοιρασμενο σε πολλα μερη , οπως και τα χορταρικα 

οταν λεμε πολλες ταιστρες πχ αν εχουμε 5 πουλια ,τοτε ενα κουταλι του γλυκου ανα ταιστρα και στα 5

----------


## BillMat

Για αύριο πάντως την αποφλοιωσα και βλέπουμε...

Ενημερωτικά το κουταλάκι του γλυκού μου βγαίνει στα 6 γραμμάρια, μέτρησα την ποσότητα που ετοίμασα για αύριο..

Επίσης, αύριο θα αρχίσω και τις πτήσεις...έχετε καμμία τελευταία σσυμβουλή; Πιστεύω όμως ότι αυτό είναι το καλύτερο...

----------


## jk21

μην το γεμιζεις τοσο .ελαχιστα λιγοτερο (γυρω στα 4-5 ) 

ολα θα πανε καλα ,αρκει να μην δωσεις παραπανω σπορους και αρκει να δινεις καθε μερα χορταρικα

----------


## YELLOW

Θεμη ισως να ειναι καλυτερα 2-3 μαζι γιατι συμφωνα με εναν φιλο μου και ο τσακωμος βοηθαει στην διαιτα  τους καθως ειναι στην τσιτα συνεχεια και οχι νωχελικα ...δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει απλα στο μεταφερω γιατι εχει μια βαση η αποψη..

----------


## Gardelius

> ο τσακωμος βοηθαει στην διαιτα  τους καθως *ειναι στην τσιτα συνεχεια* και οχι νωχελικα ...δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει απλα στο μεταφερω γιατι εχει μια βαση η αποψη..


Και αν, λέω... *αν αρχίσουν και φουσκώνουν ή στρεσάρονται ;;*

----------


## YELLOW

Hλια ισχυει και αυτο ...

----------


## Gardelius

> Hλια ισχυει και αυτο ...


Το λέω διότι είδα σε κλούβα να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, με ένα αρσενικό και 

δυο θηλυκά , δεν τις αφήνει να ακουμπήσουν σε φαγητό ... κάποια στιγμή 

σταμάτησε αλλά παροδικά....  δεν το έχω ξαναδεί...

 αυτό να γίνεται όλη μέρα.... δε θέλω να φανταστώ τα "αποτελέσματα" ....

----------


## BillMat

Παιδια μολις τωρα ειναι εξω... Ειναι λιγο χαμενο το καψερο, εκανε πολλη ωρα να βγει και τωρα να φανταστείτε οταν επεφτε κατω για δεν πεταει ψηλα, καθοταν στο χερι μου για να το σηκωσω... Καμια σχεση με τους παπαγαλους... τελικα ηταν καλη η ιδεα ? Τωρα ας πουμε καθετε στασιμο στο κρεβατι...

----------


## BillMat

Τελικα πιστευω οτι μπορει να του αρεσει κιολλας, βεβαια σημερα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βγαινει εξω, αλλα τωρα μου φαίνεται πως καθετε ωραια και ηρεμα !

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον τον εβαλα μεσα, μιση ωρα τον αφησα σημερα, τι να πω... Αντιδρασεις που δεν περιμενα  :: 

Πρωτον, δεν πεταγε και τοσο σωστα, δηλαδη θα εκανε καποιους κυκλους αλλα μερικες φορες, τις μισες, οι προσγειωσεις του ηταν σε τοιχο και σιγα σιγα κατω στο πατωμα.. Παλι αλλες φορες πηγαινε μια χαρα και σε κουρτινοξυλα, κρεβατια κτλ.

Δευτερον, φαινοταν αγχωμενος, δεν βγηκε αμεσως, ηθελε ωρα, φαινοταν η ανασα του καπως βαρια, αλλα αλλες φορες φαινοταν να το ευχαριστιωταν και να εξερευνουσε !

Τρίτον και το πιο απροσμενο, καθοταν στο χερι μου !!!! Οταν ας πουμε επεφτε, ή και οταν απλα καθοταν καπου, καθοταν πανω στο χερι μου και ετσι το εβαλα και στο κλουβι !!

Πιστευω η εμπειρια να του κανει καλο, ετσι ; Δηλαδη οχι μονο για το λιπος-υγεια κτλ. να την ευχαριστιεται κιολας...



Ωραία, ε ;  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα... *γιατί το έβγαλες από το κλουβί ;;* 

αν δεν έχεις , αγοράζεις ή μπορείς να δανειστείς ένα κλουβί πτήσης...

----------


## lefteris13

εξαρταται απο το πουλι πως αντιδραει για τις πτησεις εκτος κλουβιου.αμα συνεχεια κουτουλαει στους τοιχους δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορει να χτυπησει, μπορουσες να το πιασεις κι καθοταν γιατι ειχε λαχανιασει-τα χε φτυσει κοινως δεν μπορουσε να κανει τιποτα, ειχα κι εγω ενα τετοιο που χτυπουσε απο δω κι απο κει επεφτε κατω, ανεσαινε τρομερα γρηγορα ηταν λες κι θα παθει καρδιακη προσβολη ειχε παραλυσει.αλλα πουλια πιο ηρεμα, συνηθιζουν σταδιακα κι ειναι μια χαρα εξω, τσιμπολογανε διαφορα και νιωθουν ανετα.κοιτα το πως θα παει, αν θα συνηθισει, να το παρακινεις να κανει καμια πτηση στο δωματιο, αλλα να το αφηνεις να ξεκουραζεται ενδιαμεσα, να ηρεμει και να μαθαινει το χωρο.

----------


## BillMat

Ο απλουστατος λογος που το εβγαλα απο το κλουβι ηταν γιατι ειχε αναφερθει προηγουμενος ως λυση ...

Ηταν η πρωτη φορα, και πηγε αρκετα καλα, θα συνηθίσει πιστευω με τον καιρο... Εξαλλου δεν θα διαρκεσει για παντα ! Μιλάμε για το διάστημα της διαιτας...

----------


## Gardelius

> Ο απλουστατος λογος που το εβγαλα απο το κλουβι ηταν γιατι ειχε αναφερθει προηγουμενος ως λυση ...


Δηλαδή αν το έβαζες σε κλούβα τι κακό θα είχε αυτή η λύση ;;

----------


## BillMat

Οικονομική !  ::

----------


## Gardelius

εύχομαι να σου πάνε  όλα καλά.

----------


## jk21

Bασιλη η λυση του ελευθερου πεταγματος στο σπιτι σου ,ειναι λυση ,μονο αν εξασφαλισεις τοσο την αστρεσσαριστη τελεση του ,οσο κυριως την ασφαλη ! τυχον κρουση του σε τοιχο ,μπορει να ειναι μοιραια

----------


## BillMat

Εχει αλλαξει λιγο η συμπεριφορα του, κανει αυτο το περιεργο μερικες φορες που οταν παω να του βαλω την τροφη το πρωι ανοιγει τερμα τα φτερα του και χοροπηδαει στις πατηθρες...Δεν ξερω για ποσο ακομα να τον εχω ετσι τον καψερο αλλα δεν νομιζω να χρειαζετε για πολυ ! Τρωει παντα την τροφη πριν τις 2 που του βαζω συνηθως ζοχο... 
Επισης σημερα ειδα μια πατηθρα γεματη κουτσουλιες, πρωτη φορα συμβαίνει αυτο !

Δυσκολευτηκα για την φωτογραφια, οριστε το αποτελεσμα :



Τι να κανω ? Συνεχιζω ?

----------


## jk21

δειχνει να εχει χασει 

πριν 



και τωρα 






Συνεχιζεις με κανονικο σε σπορους μιγμα (οχι διαιτης ) αλλα αυστηρα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα ημερα και χορταρικα μετα 

θυμισε μου το κανονικο σου μιγμα ομως

----------


## BillMat

Το μείγμα ειναι το versele laga premium ... Ειχαμε πει οτι ισως να την αναμειξουμε με αυτη της διαιτης...

----------


## mitsman

μια χαρα ειναι το πουλακι.......... οπως πρεπει!

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια... Ποτε λετε να ξεκινησω την προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης ; Εγω ελεγα για αρχες Φεβρουαριου, να την κρατησω 1-2 μηνες και να ξεκινησω Μαρτιο περιπου... Τι λετε ?

Επισης, ποια τροφη για την περισταση θα ηταν καλυτερη ? Εχουμε και μεγαλη ποικιλια !

----------


## jk21

> Το μείγμα ειναι το versele laga premium ... Ειχαμε πει οτι ισως να την αναμειξουμε με αυτη της διαιτης...


ειχαμε πει ε ; ε αφου ειχαμε πει ,την αναμιγνυεις  1 προς 1 

που θα παει θα τελειωσει και η επομενη που θα παρεις  , δεν θα εχει ουτε κυριλε vam pellets ,ουτε rape seed που ενοχλουν  το γεροντοπαραξενο jk ,αλλα χρυσοπουλιουνται  πανελλαδικα και ολοι βγαζουνε πουλακια ,αρα συμφωνα με τα καθιερωμενα ειναι οκ διατροφικα ...

----------


## jk21

η προετοιμασια σου θα ειναι αυστηρα 1 κουταλι σπορων την ημερα ,αυστηρα χορταρικα καθε μερα  ,αν θες καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο να εχει μεσα σιγουρα βιταμινες Β  ,γυρη και αυγοτροφη σιγουρα οχι ετοιμη γιατι θα σου ξαναπαχυνει .Αν τρωει ασπραδι ,του δινεις συχνα ασπραδι και 1-2 φορες την βδομαδα κροκο 

αν θελει και κροκο ,τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## BillMat

Αμα την αναμειξω θα το δινω σε ολα, ειπαμε αν ειναι να την αραιωσουμε λιγο μιας και εχει ολα τα καλα του κοσμου  ::  !

Και απο οτι καταλαβα, την επομενη φορα θα την φτιαχνω εγω ! Αγνα και υγιεινα πραγματα !  ::

----------


## jk21

την επομενη φορα ,θα ακουσεις και τους αλλους και θα αποφασισεις .εγω απλα ειπα τη γνωμη μου

----------


## BillMat

Ποτε θα του δινω οσο θελει, να εχει διαθεσιμο να τρωει ?

----------


## jk21

οταν θα θελεις να το ξαναδεις τετραπαχο ....

πιο συγκεκριμενα ... οταν το πουλι συνηθισει ,με ενα πληρες μιγμα σπορων αυτη τη φορα ,στο  κουταλι την ημερα (που ειναι το φυσιολογικο να τρωει ) και αυτο δεν γινεται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ,αφου πρεπει να αλλαξει ο μεταβολισμος ενος πουλιου .Οταν λοιπον το δεις ,να ειναι οκ απο παχος και παραλληλα να μην αδειαζει απο νωρις το μεσημερι την ταιστρα εντελως ,τοτε μπορεις να βαζεις 2 κουταλια για δυο μερες ή και 3 το πολυ για 3 ημερες .αλλιως οσο και να βαλεις θα το τρωει απο την πρωτη και θα το συμπληρωνεις την επομενη ... και παλι απο την αρχη ....

----------


## BillMat

Καταλαβα αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα ξυπναω παντα πρωι, ειδικα σε περιοδους διακοπων κτλ. ισως και σε καποιες αλλες μερες, τοτε ;;

Ή αν τυχών ,λεω εγω τωρα, ξεχασω να του βαλω ενα πρωι για διαφορους λογους, δεν εχει τυχει, απλα λεω....το να του ειχα εστω οχι με φουλ ταιστρα τροφη, εστω για 3 μερες μπροστα, θα ηταν καλο...

----------


## jk21

ειπαμε ....γρηγορα θα το πας στις 2 και 3 μερες .μεχρι τοτε βαζε απο το βραδυ 

απο κει και περα εσυ θα δεις πως θα το διαχειριστεις .απλα να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις να το αφησεις ελευθερο με γεματη ταιστρα και θα παει τζαμπα οτι εγινε .Ισως μαλιστα και στο μελλον δεν αλλαξει κατι .αυτο αν ειναι (στο μελλον ) το δοκιμαζεις σιγα σιγα αυξανοντας 1 -1 την ημερα παραπανω που θα δινεις αποθεμα τροφης

----------


## BillMat

Εν το μεταξυ, λετε να φτιαξω αυτη την αυγοτροφη ;; Αυτο το σαββατοκυριακο θα αρχισω την προετοιμασια...

Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη ειτε αυτη που λες που ειναι μια χαρα  , 

ειτε  και  αυτη για πιο απλη αψητη  *Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*(με βρωμη ή με συνδιασμο βρωμης και σιμιγδαλιου )

εγω κανω καποια αλλη  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*με βαση ενα ειδος << κρεμας >> που γινεται σε κατσαρολι και μετα τριβω μαζι νιφαδες βρωμης ή σιμιγδαλι για να γινει αφρατεμενη απο << κρεμα >>  ,αλλα σιγουρα θελει περισσοτερη δουλεια .Την ιδια αυγοτροφη θα δινω και με νεοσσους ,αλλα οπως ειναι αρχικα κρεμα με περισσοτερη πρωτεινη

----------


## xlv

Καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη Σαρακοστη.
Για να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα ειπα να γραψω εδω ενα γεγονος με καναρινι φιλου.
Του ξεκινησε διαιτα με 80% κεχρι και 20% βρωμη,ασπραδι αυγου,μπροκολο και ανετο κλουβι.
Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα αρχισε και ριχνει λιγα πουπουλα.
Τρωει ,πινει ειναι κινιτηκο ολα οκ.
Μπορει να φταιει κατι;

----------


## jk21

την βρωμη και το ασπραδι την τρωει κανονικα; τι ποσοτητα τροφης του δινει; γινεται να μας μεταφερεις φωτο της κοιλια του;

----------


## xlv

Και τα δυο τα τρωει κανονικα.
Δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Αν παρεχεται επαρκη πρωτεινη απο ασπραδι και βρωμη ,βιταμινες απο το μπροκολο ,δεν εχει λογους πτεροροιας απο διατροφικες ελλειψεις και φοβαμαι υπαρξη αλλου προβληματος πχ εντερικου και οχι μονο  ή μη σωστη εκτιμηση της υπαρξης πραγματικα σημαντικης ποσοτητας λιπους ή οχι

----------


## Labirikos

Παιδιά αυτό το σκεύασμα θα βοηθούσε στη διάσπαση λίπους?Έχει κάποιος χρησιμοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο? 



Επίσης θα βοηθούσε και στη καλή λειτουργία του συκωτιού?

----------


## jk21

απο τη συσταση του η χολινη και η μεθειονινη βοηθουν το συκωτι και οι βιταμινες Β τον καλο μεταβολισμο .Πειρα χρησης δεν εχω

----------


## Labirikos

Πόσες μέρες θα ήτανε μια σωστή χρήση του σκευάσματος?Δεν νομίζω να γράφει το σκεύασμα αν και δεν το έχω απλά χρήσιμο θα ήτανε πιστεύω.

----------


## eyes lf

> B 
> θελω να δουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου και το βαθμο παχυνσης και αν εχει και στο λαιμο 
> 
> Να μας πεις , τι ταιζες μεχρι τωρα (συγκεκριμενο μιγμα σπορων ) ,καθε ποτε αλλαζες την τροφη και ποσο εβαζες στην ταιστρα ανα πουλι 
> 
> αν εδινες και καθε ποτε χορταρικα 
> 
> ειναι ενα πουλι ή περισσοτερα και αν ειναι ενα ,μενει μονο του και σε τι διαστασεις κλουβιου; 
> 
> αρσενικο ή θηλυκο; αν θηλυκο ,ποτε ξεκινησε περυσι να κανει αυγα ,εστω και αβατευτα ;


καλησπερα σας
εχω τρελαθει με τα παχουλα καναρινια ....οταν τα ειδε απο κοντα ενας φιλος μας εκτροφεας μου ειπε κατα λεξι << τι τα ταιζεις  βρε Δεσπω και τα εκανες γουρουνακια >> συνολο 7 καναρινια (πατερας και 6 απο τα παιδια του 3 αρσενικα και 3 δεν λενε να μας διχνουν τη φυλο ειναι  ) καθε 2 πουλια ειναι σε μια 90αρα με μια πατιθρα εδω και 3 εβδομαδες ειναι σε αφστιρη διετα 90% κεχρι 10% καναβουρι 4 γραμαρια την ημερα ανα πουλι, ροκα, ραδικια, μπροκολο αναλαξσ καθιμερινα  και το εξτρα λιπος δεν λεει να λιγοστεψει ...... να τονισω οτι το συνολο του κοπαδιου μου ειχε εφτασε περιπου 90 πουλια ετρογων ολα το ιδιο μηγμα , την ιδια βαση αυγοτροφης, την ιδια ποσοτιτα σε χορτα καθιμερινα ... ολο το καλοκαιρι ηταν ολα σε κλουβες πτισης και μονο τα συγικριμενα πουλια τησ ιδιας οικογενειασ ειναι γουρουνακια .... τι αλλο να κανω ? αυτα τα 7 τα εχω κρατισει για την φετηνη αναπαραγωγη
απο οταν γενι8ικαν το 2015 ετρογανφτιαχτο μηγμα οποσ με εχει μαθει ο Δημητρησ και παντα προσεχα στην ποσοτιτα

----------


## jk21

προδιαθεση ....

προβλημα στο θυρεοειδη ....

κυριαρχα στο χωρο και πρωτα στις ταιστρες , τρωγοντας κυριως λιπαρους σπορους  (μεχρι να ξεκινησεις διαιτα )


για μια βδομαδα δωσε σκετο κεχρι  στην ποσοτητα που αναφερεις αυστηρα  , χορταρικα αλλα οχι μπροκολο γιατι δεν κανει σε οργανισμους αν εχουν ηδη θεμα με θυρεοειδη  και ασπραδι δυο φορες την εβδομαδα 1 ολοκληρο και για τα  7 

και αφησε μια μονο πατηθρα στην κλουβα .να τα χωρα ολα ομως στο κουρνιασμα

----------


## legendguards

εμενα μου εδωσες μειγμα 80-20 , περιλλα μιλας για ασπρη και ποση δικαουτε ενα πουλι ημερησιως ?

----------


## jk21

Aντωνη μπορεις να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενος;  δεν ειναι ιδια παντα η αναλογια , αναλογα την εποχη , το λιπος που εχει συσσωρευτει  ,αν εχει συσσωρευτει και δεν υποχωρει παρα την διαιτα που εχει γινει καποιο διαστημα ,αν τα πουλια ειναι αρσενικα ή θηλυκα και ποσο κοντα ειναι η εναρξη της διαιτας στην αναπαραγωγη κλπ 


οπου γραφω περιλλα , παντα εννοω οποιοδηποτε απο τα δυο ειδη  καφε και λευκη που ερχεται οικονομικοτερα στον εκτροφεα ,αφου δεν δικαιολογειται για μενα η διαφορα τιμης

----------

